# new year, new house and a new layout



## midlifekrisiz

So after a few months, moving to a new place and finally feeling like we are settled in I get the ok to start building again.











and as per usual I can't stay on a level plain 











I might purchase some S gauge flex track to shorten up this upper curve so that it doesn't end up over the track on the lower level.





so this is just a rough out to see where things will end up once I build another 8' x 4' and the corner 4' x 4' to make the L shaped table and of course any critisizm is welcome.


----------



## midlifekrisiz

38 views and not one comment? odd


----------



## Big Ed

Hey Mid.
UP,UP AND AWAY. 
We have a lot of bashful members don't you know.
I am not one of them, I guess you know?

You have any more room to add on?
Didn't/couldn't you save anything from the old table?

Did you try to take up the old mountains you had? A lot of time you could just piece them back together with a little plaster cloth or whatever you use.

Welcome back to the board. :smokin:


----------



## DT&I

yeh, I've noticed about 95% of the people on this site never post a word 

This is my first look at your post and I think it's a cool idea. you're using another 4x8 with a 4x4 to complete the L? that would be a nice big layout


----------



## midlifekrisiz

hey ed.
oh ya this 8'x4' table will be joined by a 4'x4' corner piece as well as another 8'x4' table to create the L shape.
I was so miffed with the bs the last landlord layed on us that i totally distroyed the last layout (he will find it in a yr or so) and just cut our losses and got the hell out of there.

a new begining and a new layout


----------



## sjm9911

I'm one of those, sometimes I'm looking at something on my phone then get pulled away. Did you cut the foam yourself or is it one of those kits. Looks good so far. I suggest changing out the boxes for Somthing more stable! looks great. Are the little people going into the layout? You've got a bunch of them! I bought almost all of them for my daughter too. What's next to the children's hospital? Make sure the train can travel down the grade before making it permanent! Don't ask how I know that!


----------



## Big Ed

midlifekrisiz said:


> hey ed.
> oh ya this 8'x4' table will be joined by a 4'x4' corner piece as well as another 8'x4' table to create the L shape.
> I was so miffed with the bs the last landlord layed on us that i totally distroyed the last layout (he will find it in a yr or so) and just cut our losses and got the hell out of there.
> 
> a new begining and a new layout


That sucks, a lot of times you can take up the mountains and work them into the new layout, that is the beauty of plaster.
Nice you can add on to this one too.

You buy a house now? Rent?
Sorry if you mentioned that already.


----------



## The New Guy

Outstanding, glad to see you back at it. 

I miss the corkscrew.


----------



## midlifekrisiz

sjm9911 said:


> I'm one of those, sometimes I'm looking at something on my phone then get pulled away. Did you cut the foam yourself or is it one of those kits. Looks good so far. I suggest changing out the boxes for Somthing more stable! looks great. Are the little people going into the layout? You've got a bunch of them! I bought almost all of them for my daughter too. What's next to the children's hospital? Make sure the train can travel down the grade before making it permanent! Don't ask how I know that!


the foam is the woodlands riser kits (gona need lots of those for this layout) 
the little people you are refering to are fisher price and no they will not be in the layout lol it is a collection that my mom and i have been adding to over the years....my parrents bought some of the pieces new for me and my sister backin the early 70's (still have those pieces) and we have been adding to it over the years and now it is all in my care for when grand baby's come over ....the fisher price toys have survived 2 generations now. the one next to the hospital is the sesame street playhouse.

I changed it up a bit last night to eliminate the track spiraling back over itself and have a new idea ....will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## midlifekrisiz

The New Guy said:


> Outstanding, glad to see you back at it.
> 
> I miss the corkscrew.


ya i miss the spiral tunnel as well but that was a pain in the azz to build with just using the 40's track.


----------



## trains galore

S gauge, interesting!
Looks like a good layout plan, I'm sorry to hear about your previous layout I'd be devastated if I had to demolish mine, but I'm sure this one will be even better what trains are you thinking of running?
Thanks!


----------



## midlifekrisiz

yesterday after work i stopped in at the local hobby store and raped the woodlands area of all their risers and 2% grade.




just laying this out roughly to see what it is going to look like .......today will be picking up some blue foam as the base and then the real building begins.



in this area at the back behind the curve I was wondering what to build there and the wife says "why don't you build a small lake and have a nudists retreat there"?
and after thinking about it and googling "small nude figurines" and getting many hits I decided that yes there will be a nudists retreat there eventually.


----------



## midlifekrisiz

trains galore said:


> S gauge, interesting!
> Looks like a good layout plan, I'm sorry to hear about your previous layout I'd be devastated if I had to demolish mine, but I'm sure this one will be even better what trains are you thinking of running?
> Thanks!


yes it hurt alot to rip that all apart after working on it for so long.

this one will be better than the last one that is for sure.

I am using my dads AF set from 1947 as well as 2 others i have aquired (40's and 50's trains)


----------



## RookieHudson

This is looking wild! Maybe double wild when the nudist colony kicks in  I'll be following this with interest as I think I'm going to hit home depot this weekend and buy some wood to begin my first layout table. Please continue to post pics as it comes along. What are those risers made of? And how stable are they. On the back side of my lay out I think a hill would be really cool.


----------



## midlifekrisiz

RookieHudson said:


> This is looking wild! Maybe double wild when the nudist colony kicks in  I'll be following this with interest as I think I'm going to hit home depot this weekend and buy some wood to begin my first layout table. Please continue to post pics as it comes along. What are those risers made of? And how stable are they. On the back side of my lay out I think a hill would be really cool.


the risers are made from foam. once glued down they are very solid. hills and mountains will be on mine as well


----------



## DT&I

I'm gonna have to get some of those risers. I want to elevate one of my tracks up to maybe 2 inches and then bring it back down


----------



## sjm9911

Everyone's looking forward to the nudist colony! The risers are nice and give a perfect finished look. Are they expensive? I build mine out of foam board I glued together and then shaped. A lot more work and you can't move It around if you don't like it. I also had no clue about securing the rail to the foam so I glued stripe of plywood down. I wish I knew that glue would d work then. The prefab stuff looks great!


----------



## midlifekrisiz

Well the Hippies that are building the colony are lacking in funds at the moment so it might be a wile before that all gets going lol

in the mean time here are a few shots of what was done this weekend.....had to stop building sat night as nice weather and atv's took first place in "what do we do today?"

got the base all glued down friday 



then got started on a 2 floor 80' long lumber storage and sales building.











once the frame was made I set down to hand cutting hardwood flooring for the new storage facility 







this area of the building will be for things such as fencing, burlap sacks ect



I found out that if you get some glue on your fingers wile laying the flooring to rub it off on the flooring and it gave it that "worn look"









ran out of stain so went back to the table to lay out the risers so I could mark and start gluing them down





let the fun begin :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## CSXDC

Looking great! Will stay tuned to see the updates!


----------



## IlliniViking

Love the lumber storage structure. Can't wait to see more updates of the layout.


----------



## midlifekrisiz

little more done over the weekend





added on the 2'x4' section at the end and then mocked the 6'x4' section untill i get more wood just to see if the grade will meet up and is seems to work.



started on the tunnel





with the mock up (not seen) I was able to do the full loop both ways wile pulling 6 cars and a caboose


----------



## golfermd

Excellent progress. :thumbsup:


----------



## model-a

Well I'm going to post and tell you that it looks like it will be nice when your done and someone already ask my other question are you adding another table I always try to post.


----------



## midlifekrisiz

little more done on the tunnel last night



time to start painting the inside of the tunnel me thinks


----------



## midlifekrisiz

took out the corner part of the mountain (was getting ahead of myself) and started laying plaster cloth on the risers last night.






so what does everyone else do? 1 layer, sand smooth then road bed? or should i lay down 2 layers then sand and then road bed?


----------



## midlifekrisiz

Well this past weekend was really cold outside so we stayed inside....momma doing her puzzles and such and me in the basement playing railroader.

Got quite a bit done in the past week and weekend.

brought the surrounding area up to grade with the track.



started building up edges.


worked on mountainside along tunnel.











building up area at exit of tunnel.





Lake area built up for the hippys.



love this little tool





covered with plaster cloth





build up of top of tunnel. not sure if i am happy with it ....might change it.







started laying out some base color for the ground



and flat black inside the tunnel.





played with some ground cover.



used trimmed down O gauge roadbed for the layout



started planning out the Y



ended up having to re-position the lumber storage building so that it can have a large storage yard



Layed out the roadbed for switches and track for the north leg of the Y



layed down plaster cloth on the left side of the tunnel entrance.



back side of lake area



test run all good so far.


----------



## GeraldNuss

I like the layout project! Where in the lower mainland do you buy your supplies? You mentioned a local hobby shop, which one is it? I am just getting started and live is Surrey but drive to Chilliwack quite often.


----------



## midlifekrisiz

GeraldNuss said:


> I like the layout project! Where in the lower mainland do you buy your supplies? You mentioned a local hobby shop, which one is it? I am just getting started and live is Surrey but drive to Chilliwack quite often.


hi there Gerald.
Wooooot another fellow modeler from the lower mainland! I get my supplies from one stop hobbies in Abbotsford, Michaels and the wifes many sewing & craft drawers. I also found that teachers supply stores are the cheapest place for plaster cloth and sculptmold.
make sure you post pics of your build and projects.


----------



## GeraldNuss

I will. My space is limited at this point, I started with a desire for a Christmas tree layout and the wife has joined in the excitement when she saw the grandkids face light up. I will get a corner of the house, just not sure what size space I can weasel out. Had a board mounted loop with a bypass as a kid. Started with that amount of track and two switches. Now I have boxes of o and o27 , many switches and a few action accessories. I have screen captured some of your home built ones for reference. 
You mentioned the train show in Burnaby, are you going again this year?


----------



## trains galore

Looks awesome! Are you making the foam into cliffs? Maybe shape it with plaster then paint it?
I haven't seen this gauge, but it does look large, Looks like you are getting in lots in the space though And I like gradients, they make the layout realistic as the ground is rarely all perfectly flat anyway
Are you going with dc wiring? also if you are going to install working lights/lamposts/signals now might be a good time to do some of it as getting cables through scenery can be a painor even just maybe lay out the cables ready to connect when you get them


----------



## wingnut163

*SPAM DELETED, please do not quote SPAM posts, just report them. Thanks. *


:smilie_daumenneg::smilie_auslachen::dunno:
you in the right place???


----------



## midlifekrisiz

GeraldNuss said:


> I will. My space is limited at this point, I started with a desire for a Christmas tree layout and the wife has joined in the excitement when she saw the grandkids face light up. I will get a corner of the house, just not sure what size space I can weasel out. Had a board mounted loop with a bypass as a kid. Started with that amount of track and two switches. Now I have boxes of o and o27 , many switches and a few action accessories. I have screen captured some of your home built ones for reference.
> You mentioned the train show in Burnaby, are you going again this year?


I have some O gauge tracks, x-over and 2 electric switches as well as a diesel unit (santa fe) and a couple of cars I would trade for S gauge stuff if you run accross some.

I wasn't impressed with the burnaby train show last time i went so will probably not be going back to that one.....the one that they have in Oct. in Chilliwack was wayyyyy better (I'll be bringing cash with me to that one this yr)


----------



## trains galore

Sorry if i missed something but what spam?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

trains galore said:


> Sorry if i missed something but what spam?


Definition of SPAM

Well, depending on your viewpoint, it's either...










Or, in the context here, it's really more along the lines of this.


----------



## trains galore

I know what it is...

But looking at the past comments I really can't see any spam


----------



## wingnut163

sorry john, will do the next time. how/who do i tell??


----------



## trains galore

Look where is this supposed spam
I'm not seeing anything here but legitimate questions


----------



## midlifekrisiz

trains galore said:


> Look where is this supposed spam
> I'm not seeing anything here but legitimate questions


wow man....this thread was spammed by someone with nothing better to do and an admin removed it so that is why you do not see it.


----------



## midlifekrisiz

i do have a question about tree size......we tried the screwer and furnace filter method last night and it worked great but.....once we measured the tree on the S scale ruler we find out that the 3" tree we made is in fact equivelent of a 20' tree and it isn't that big (bairly the hight of a unit)....now when looking at the original 40' logs on the af flat car we are thinking that we will have to make some huge trees (70' scale) for the layout. am I correct in this thinking? are my trees going to be well over 12" in hight?


----------



## trains galore

Oh right sorry I'm a bit a bit of an idiot

With the trees, I would go with what looks like the right height. You want some variation in heights because if they are all the same it isn't very realistic.
Mathematically yeah sure, but trees grow different dependant on the type of tree and where it is, a pine tree can grow 2 houses tall but some some smaller types won't.
Just be careful about what type of tree you are making, and you can get some idea of it's size.
So I'd make those big trees


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I have a one-button SPAM removal tool, when I press the button, all the posts are deleted, and the user is permanently banned.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

wingnut163 said:


> sorry john, will do the next time. how/who do i tell??


Click on the







icon on the left side of the screen below the user's name, that's the _*report post*_ link. That's used for any message that may require moderator action.


----------



## sjm9911

Try putting the smaller trees in the rear of the layout, they say it adds depth. And, there right. It works.


----------



## midlifekrisiz

ok pardon the pun but "back on track"

the wife is helping with scenery by starting the daunting task of building trees.

the blue (soon to be brown) trees that she made today for the first time, the brown one in the back I made last night and the tall stick is the representation of a 6' person.

these are made with wood skewers, washable furnace filter, white glue and then will be sprayed brown before adding the flock.



I made her a series of "height" gauges (sticks lol) for reference


----------



## GeraldNuss

What is the screw driver and furnace method of tree making?


----------



## trains galore

Nice idea...
Why not paint some dark green?


----------



## midlifekrisiz

GeraldNuss said:


> What is the screw driver and furnace method of tree making?


funny stuff :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## midlifekrisiz

trains galore said:


> Nice idea...
> Why not paint some dark green?


we were actually talking about that with the little ones.......if they are going to be in the back ground why not just paint them green and be done with it


----------



## trains galore

You could get away with it with the ones at the back.
What paint are you using? Acrylics or what? I found a spray paint (dulux I think) called botanic green which is looks just about perfect, though I haven't tried it out on trees...


----------



## midlifekrisiz

we are using a brown primer first then going to hit them with a bit of green on the branches before using the flocking (lightly) on the branches.


----------



## midlifekrisiz

did some more work on the layout today seeing as it is snowing again here (go figure ...snow in Canada)

didn't like how the top of the mountain was going over the tunnel (looked like a short rocky mountain) so tore it down and revamped it to round it off more.



then went to work on the mountain area at the opposite back corner







did some more work around the lake area and beyond


----------



## Brian

Awesome progress.I love your work here too. I will keep watching as I am hoping to start my layout soon too. I feel that its very easy to "keep" planning it and making changes. Once I get started I am hoping there will be fewer changes to the plan, Oh wait! That's not going to happen either.
Brian


----------



## Bone1977

Where did you get those little weights??


----------



## midlifekrisiz

Bone1977 said:


> Where did you get those little weights??


those little weights are actually ceramic and glass insulators from the old lines that used to run beside the tracks....had them for years....the white ones that say CPR on them are the heavier of all of them.


----------



## wingnut163

there are a lot of collectors looking form the old ones.
blue seem to be the rear ones.


----------



## midlifekrisiz

wingnut163 said:


> there are a lot of collectors looking form the old ones.
> blue seem to be the rear ones.


I duno if I want any of the rear ones


----------



## midlifekrisiz

snowed in again so down to the basement

went to work on the back corner a bit

decided to add one more tunnel to add space to the top of the corner 





should get a bunch more done tomorrow if I bail from work for a snow day


----------



## midlifekrisiz

we tried a few different ways of doing trees with the furnace filter 





and now the wife is trying something new for trees....it is pretty quick to do and looks damn good.

picked up a bag of real moss for fake flower arraignments that could pass for evergreen branches and wala


----------



## trains galore

Pretty good results:thumbsup:
Cheaper than buying all the trees, the ready made ones aren't cheap
I like the use of the moss as long as it doesn't have any moisture in it it shouldn't cause problems.


----------



## midlifekrisiz

the wife found a gooder on craigs list today and I jumped on it 







free is the best price eeeeeverrrrrrr


----------



## trains galore

For free?
What is it, wood or mdf?


----------



## midlifekrisiz

trains galore said:


> For free?
> What is it, wood or mdf?


gee thought that it would be obvious that it was a mighty pile of foam


----------



## The New Guy

trains galore said:


> For free?
> What is it, wood or mdf?





midlifekrisiz said:


> gee thought that it would be obvious that it was a mighty pile of foam


trains galore
Location: Australia

It was upside down to him.


----------



## midlifekrisiz

I am back ...sort of

was in a car accident back on May 28th. and have been recuperating and today got down there to do some light work
took apart the r/h side of the "L" mock up table (to make sure that the end of the loop was going to work out in 8 feet) and set down some base paint for something to do today.


took everything off the layout and cleaned it.








got the area around the lake done as well but wondering what base colors to lay in the lake itself.


----------



## Fire21

Sorry about the accident, glad you're recovering well, and happy you're back at the train layout and forum. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## sjm9911

Agreed, glad your feeling better. Trains are also a great form of therapy , or at least I keep telling myself that.


----------



## The New Guy

midlifekrisiz said:


> got the area around the lake done as well but wondering what base colors to lay in the lake itself.


Googling lake water will give you aerial perspective...if I had a say it'd be a very, very narrow sandy edge blended with a very, very narrow blue/green blended to a deep green/black.


----------



## midlifekrisiz

so sumer is definetly over and the tent and atvs are packed away for the winter....now onto some more building.

finally found a dealer with sculptamold and off we go 

entrance to first tunnel







aplying sculptamold to the bottom of mountain to meet up with removable top



tinfoil for texture



plaster cloth layed onto the exit from 2nd tunnel and log loading area





a couple of units for referance



roadbed glued down



started to paint wile waiting for next order of sculptamold to come in









added some burnt sierra



yayyyy my order is in





made some footings for one side of one of the bridges











and got them set into the rock face nice and proper


----------



## midlifekrisiz

so 2 nights ago i started building one of many tunnel portals.

get the sides to fit.



getting the opening right so that my longest unit will not hit the sides



cut stone face





adding top pieces





making sure that longest unit still fits



then start adding some paint...will do some dry brushing on it tonight


----------



## midlifekrisiz

more progress last night and today

more stone work



start adding color





double checking for fit







add in sculptamold to glue it all down and reshape mountain


----------



## midlifekrisiz

it's cold outside so into the basement I go (good excuse I think to work on the layout)

got some more sculptamold done and some more base paint done.







figured I would throw in a pic of the 4' x 10' table that I have up so far for prospective 



the thing I think I really like about sculpt-a-mold is the fact that when I am done using a bag of it and it has dried I have only added 3lbs to the layout and covered a lot of area.



first coat of black.....still a little damp so didn't stay well....lesson learned.


----------



## midlifekrisiz

really guys? not one comment? good or bad i don't care lol


----------



## Bone1977

Looking very good! Looking forward to seeing you get some running trains on this


----------



## midlifekrisiz

Bone1977 said:


> Looking very good! Looking forward to seeing you get some running trains on this


thanks ....so am I but i wanted to get the better part of this 4x10 table done first before i add the secone 4x8 table to the r/h side of the layout (to complete the loop)


----------



## DonR

You've got some very nice rock
formations on them thar hillsides.

Not sure how you got them in those
shapes. 

Don


----------



## sjm9911

midlifekrisiz said:


> really guys? not one comment? good or bad i don't care lol


Sorry, everytime I try to catch up on the tread my 3yo interrupts. The bridge and footings came out great, also the brickwork around the tunnel. I wouldn't have the patience or skill to even attempt that. The layout has come a long way. :appl:


----------



## midlifekrisiz

made and added a cut stone retaining wall today.

started with a piece of styro 



then start creating the stone blocks



sooooo many blocks uhgggggg



took the tops off some to the stones to give it a bit more depth and added some scars with a blade 



get the black on the way I want it



added a bit of sienna and a bit of dark green to give a bit more color and added drain pipes to the wall as well





test fit and cut out bottom left to fit with what was there already 





all set into place with sculptamold



going to finish up the r/h side of the retaining wall with sculptamold


----------



## Fire21

That really looks great...I like it a lot. Nice touch to add the drains. What method and tools did you use to "cut" the stones? Is it actually trimmed out, or just pressed into shapes?


----------



## midlifekrisiz

Fire21 said:


> That really looks great...I like it a lot. Nice touch to add the drains. What method and tools did you use to "cut" the stones? Is it actually trimmed out, or just pressed into shapes?


My method was taught to me (over a distance) by Mr. Stockwell on this forum

Scribe the stone with a dull pencil (I try to be as random as I can) then wash with black and then add the colors you wish. It has been trial and error but I think I have it down....this wall took all of about 2 hrs from start to installed.

the drains are made from the smallest straw that was in the house painted with sierra brown and a bit of green and cut to whatever length looked right.


----------



## trains galore

Very nice work on the retaining walls!:thumbsup:


----------



## The New Guy

That wall really looks good - I may need to "sample" that somewhere on my layout. Very nice.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

Love the stone walls! I may have to work with styrofoam again just to construct a stone fence on one of my streets! 

-J.


----------



## longbow57ca

Hello, I love your new American Flyer layout looks very nice and should give a lot enjoyment with your American Flyer Trains. I also love American Flyer Trains and Marx trains. I hope you have fun with your new layout. Thanks longbow57ca.


----------



## midlifekrisiz

Thanks Trains Galore;
sorry I have not posted in quite some time but you know life and love get in the way of most hobbies.
I have been working on a 6' long (real scale) HO bridge for a friends layout and will start posting pics of it here soon in the buildings section.
getting back into this layout here soon after the new year.


----------

